# Biggest regret throughout your time playing ACNL



## Mccraig02 (Jul 7, 2015)

My biggest regret was learning and using TT. TT just made the game feel too easy and less immersive. It made me not want to play every day or play on certain holidays cause I knew I cause just TT. It also allowed me to gain money quicker and made everything just not as fun.


----------



## lapras (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine is selling my first perfect peach lol


----------



## Mccraig02 (Jul 7, 2015)

I did that too lol


----------



## Ghostly (Jul 7, 2015)

As I said before for being a noob, I should at least put the Brewster in a good location like top left or so. I'm a idiot for not knowing you can't demolish it.

EDIT: Oh. Also I should of know plot resetting in the beginning as some of the villagers that I like left because I don't like their plot location. Having their pictures isn't the same to me for some reason.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine would probably be not trying to plot reset. I always said I wouldn't bother, but since I started redoing basically everything in my town, I'm really starting to dislike where I put everything and where my villagers are. I love my town too much to delete it, but damn is it going to take a lot of work to make it look better. And I guess I can start by just now trying to plot reset.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Jul 7, 2015)

Letting go of Stitches. 

It's gotten to the point where I want to start a second town to see if I can have a town with him in it again.


----------



## Danielle (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm honestly super glad I learned that TTing was a thing simply because I can't consistently play every day and it's a nice feeling that I can go back to my last day played and not lose out on an event or have a villager move without me knowing.

I'd have to say my biggest regret was not reading into the game before I started. New Leaf was my first Animal Crossing game and I had no idea what I was doing in my first town and ended up having to reset because I messed things up (especially with the placement of my house, I put it directly in front of retail x_o).


----------



## Mccraig02 (Jul 7, 2015)

Yea ACNL was my first game in the franchise and my first game on the 3ds (so I was also getting use to the controls). I knew nothing about what the game was and what type of game it was but I got the hang of it after about a week.


----------



## groovymayor (Jul 7, 2015)

Probably resetting my first town. The map was awful, but going back to it's old Dream Address gave me so many feels.


----------



## ams (Jul 7, 2015)

I actually think TTing really improved my experience of the game. I'm just so impatient and picky about villagers that I could only enjoy playing day by day once I liked all my villagers and had all the major projects completed. Now I only TT to get to a moving date for trades and otherwise I'm really not tempted to do it at all!

Anyways, to answer the question I shouldn't have given up Fang. He's the only villager that I genuinely regret letting go of. Hopefully Chief will grow on me as my rebound cranky wolf.


----------



## Bunnybea (Jul 7, 2015)

Not learning plot reset sooner.


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 7, 2015)

my biggest regret is time traveling and losing MOLLY as a result of it *cries* it's been like 4 months and i'm still mourning it lol.


----------



## Eve (Jul 7, 2015)

My biggest regret is saying yes to the first map I saw... I regret that deeply.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2015)

Mccraig02 said:


> My biggest regret was learning and using TT. TT just made the game feel too easy and less immersive. It made me not want to play every day or play on certain holidays cause I knew I cause just TT. It also allowed me to gain money quicker and made everything just not as fun.



I regret using TT too, except maybe for helping other people get some items from my catalog.  Trying TT once was why I stopped playing the original AC and _Wild World_ ~ because I felt guilty.  I get so impatient though to either see what is being sold the next day at the stores, or to do favors to try to get one of my newer villagers's pictures; or a little bored because everyone goes to bed early and the shops close early with the beautiful ordinance on.  I used to have the night owl ordinance on...until I TTed a couple times in a row to get Paula out of my town right away so I could get a different villager that was being sold on the forums; I ended up killing at least half, if not more--of my hybrids. ><


----------



## Akimari (Jul 7, 2015)

Not knowing about how the answers I'd give to Rover would determine my face.

Also a regret that happened today which was switching between one 3DS to another when getting ready to trade a boxed villager to someone... and apparently the date on the other 3DS was set one day later than the other one, so when I got into my town that villager was ALREADY GONE. I feel so bad for the person I said I'd trade with too...


----------



## Flowerchild (Jul 8, 2015)

House placement and where one of my villagers live...right between the train station and the town hall. xD


----------



## Rasha (Jul 8, 2015)

time traveling, it ruined the game for me :'c


----------



## Tessie (Jul 8, 2015)

in the old town that I lost, I have no regrets I miss that town and it was so perfect to me ;-;

my new town I dislike where I put the camping. in a small corner in the map, there's no room for anything :/ barely two trees. I don't know why I thought that was a good location. ah well


----------



## jaxxipoo (Jul 8, 2015)

mine would be having my villagers in some of the areas i placed them.
which i could move them!


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 8, 2015)

I regret where I placed my campsite and reset center. My campsite is in the south and not very isolated and my reset center is in the middle of nowhere and looks out of place.


----------



## HoennMaster (Jul 8, 2015)

Letting other people's opinions on my map influence. Now I always seem to find something wrong with my maps.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crunchy said:


> my biggest regret is time traveling and losing MOLLY as a result of it *cries* it's been like 4 months and i'm still mourning it lol.



Molly is life. My sympathies are with you.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 8, 2015)

Completing my town. Now I don't want to touch anything. Starting a new town on a new copy would be nice, but I don't have the patience or money to do it.


----------



## BitterCoffee (Jul 8, 2015)

Resetting one of my towns, which I loved, but ruined the experience of the game and town through TTing ;3;


----------



## Aeun (Jul 8, 2015)

My biggest regret so far is probably TT, to get rid of some of my villagers, and loosing Avery in the process, because I was careless  .


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 8, 2015)

I totally regret not doing the research on the map! I selected the first one like everyone else >.<!! I hate how far my retail is.. and i wish i knew about the face structure for acnl depended on the answers you gave.


----------



## Nimega (Jul 8, 2015)

Deleting Esparta, a town I really appreciated. I'ts been like 5 months since that and I haven't found a town that equals that one yet, neither villager wise nor landscape wise (and I've tried so hard!).


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 8, 2015)

Resetting all the times I have.  My first town, while a little odd, was totally awesome and I had Ed so it was totally worth while.  But I didn't really like how close I put my mayor's house toward the river, but everything else was great.  And now it's even disappeared from the Dream Suite =(

I'm hoping I can put as much love and effort into this new town as I did my first.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 8, 2015)

My biggest regret is losing Beau (since his house was in a perfect spot and my town was practically ready to submit to the Dream Suite) because I did not play enough.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine was buying the game, then selling, then buying, then selling, then buying.
Lmao I never got past the dream suite.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 8, 2015)

groovymayor said:


> Probably resetting my first town. The map was awful, but going back to it's old Dream Address gave me so many feels.



Exactly the same with me. I sometimes visit it through the Dream Suite and I get so many memories.
It's just, the river was so awful and twisty.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have three minor regrets that I've learned to accept:

1. At the beginning of the game, I let Frobert move out. I still miss that little froggy.

2. I placed my mayor's house really close to the river. There are only 2 spaces in front of it.

3. I always plot reset, but I'm not very picky so I usually find a spot for them within four tries. Fauna and Whitney took a little longer to plot and in both cases I accidentally loaded up my mayor and now I don't really like where they moved in. Their spots are not horrible, but not good either. I have learned to work around that, though, even if their houses do get in the way. I really don't want to cycle them out and back in again to improve their spots.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 8, 2015)

My first town had the most PERFECT map. But then I put my mayor's house right in front of a bridge.


----------



## Ettienne (Jul 8, 2015)

I love my town, but in foresight, I would've used the classic police station. It isn't a deal breaker, though.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 8, 2015)

Umm, probably getting in the habit of TT-ing. But then again this something I sort of always did even in previous AC's. Another one would be restarting my town so many times. I wish I could just keep the same town for forever but I think I have some type of OCD or something where I want to start new/fresh like alllll the time  however I'm vowing to keep this town I have now though.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jul 8, 2015)

My only regret in new leaf is that I only discoved this beautiful game now when I could have started playing it in wild world city folk or other older games. This is seriously the most addictive game franchise and I feel I wasted half my life not having played the older games...


And I regret buying a 2nd hand new leaf game as I was a bit hesitant buying it brand new... shame on me. Huhu


----------



## Mccraig02 (Jul 8, 2015)

I remember I took a 6 month break from ACNL and I came back with Skye, fauna, marshal gone and freaking Harry and bubbles in my town like why of all the villagers them ;-;


----------



## moonchu (Jul 8, 2015)

selling my perfect fruit lmao ughh


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 8, 2015)

I had the Animal Crossing 3ds which came with new leaf installed. I later got a new 3ds and transferred my data over, but I no longer had animal crossing since it was attached to the 3ds. I didn't rebuy it from the eshop because I was certain that my town was gone as well. I finally broke down and decided to start a new town a year later only to discover that my town was still there. So I regret not going back to it sooner


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine is letting Marcel move, he is one of my favorite villagers. This was in my 1st acnl town.


----------



## SecretAgent (Jul 8, 2015)

Where I placed my house and the cafe, they're in weird spots.


----------



## zachl2002 (Jul 8, 2015)

Resetting my town with Fauna in it ;(


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jul 8, 2015)

not cycling for Dotty like I originally planned to. 'cause deciding to after having everyone I wanted was a bad idea since it's gonna be more obnoxious... oh well. going for it anyway!


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 8, 2015)

Sticking with the town map that where I'm really unhappy with the placement of the town hall and retail. I only stuck with it because 3 of my dreamies were there as soon as I left the station.


----------



## starcharmer (Jul 8, 2015)

Plot resetting one day while sleepy because I ended up forgetting to save and got stuck with an *extremely* unwanted villager in my town who has cost me *several* chances at getting dreamies. 

And sticking with this map after a hour of map resetting to a lesser extent. I just wanted to play the game as soon as I got it two months ago. There's too many ponds for my liking and pwp placement is a pain but I stuck with it because I loved my starting villagers and it's got a bunch of stuff I do want so hopefully I can make this map work!


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 8, 2015)

That's my only regret too, i look at my town's history and i see a lot of construction and achievements on the same day!!! It always make me sad when i see how impatient i got with the game after i discovered time traveling.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 8, 2015)

Impatience is probably one of the bigger ones. My priority when I started New Leaf was to landscape my town so I TT'd a lot to obtain upgrades/get items/tools faster. Once I achieved an ideal layout and design everything just seemed so lackluster afterwards. I've since restarted with a new design in mind, but I'm going to take my time and enjoy daily life in my town. c:


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jul 9, 2015)

Not taking care of my 3DS and having it get stolen with ACNL back in August... 
(at least I got a new game, but I miss my mice)


----------



## Stacie (Jul 9, 2015)

I've always sort of regretted my house placement but I've been able to work around it.  I placed my police station one tile too high as well, haha.


----------



## pockytalkie (Jul 20, 2015)

normally when im playing acnl i think about how i could be spending my time productively. i normally go like, i could be cleaning or doing chores. but then i convince myself that i am doing chores, just within the games. collecting your fruit to sell is basically a chore anyways lol


----------



## MegaAquaKat (Jul 20, 2015)

I made 6 mistakes.
I voided 6 top tier villagers (this was waaaay before I even knew about tiers)


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 20, 2015)

Number one regret for this town is my house placement- I wanted to put a bridge right over the south-facing waterfall with my house close by, but with Isabelle's stupid restrictions, I wasn't able to put in the bridge at all. It's rather unfortunate, because now I only have two bridges in this town and the flow of the paths is really messed up.


----------



## drizzy (Jul 20, 2015)

picking a freaking terrible map hahaha but oh well, i've learned to love it and all its many, many flaws :/


----------



## hiiragicrossing (Jul 20, 2015)

Losing Julian because I got careless time travelling. I'm still paying for it almost a year later


----------



## irisubunny (Jul 20, 2015)

ahh definite same about the TT thing. after messing around with it it honestly completely ruined the gameplay for me, now the time in my game is messed up and the seasons are out of whack and everything. also it all seemed more enjoyable when i didn't rush the game and just played it manually and took my time, i'm just a naturally really impatient person haha


----------



## Momo15 (Jul 20, 2015)

My biggest regret would be, since I didn't have a second copy at the time, time-travelling from July all the way to December. TWICE. I made a mistake both times. (The first time, I forgot to turn on my Beautiful Ordinance, all the flowers except for my gold roses died. The second time, I almost lost Coco)


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

My town name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



drizzy said:


> picking a freaking terrible map hahaha but oh well, i've learned to love it and all its many, many flaws :/



What does your town map look like?


----------



## applecarts (Jul 20, 2015)

Sending Papi a dawn tee in the mail ;^; it looks so bad on him and he won't take it off no matter how many actual good shirts I send him


----------



## EeveeACNLDaBomb (Jul 21, 2015)

TTing all my starting villagers out ;^;


----------



## Mizuriri (Jul 21, 2015)

selling my starting perfect apple and wondering forever why I didn't have shiny red apple trees like my friend did.

and I'd have to say my first two maps q they were so terrible agonjka but I was so new to animal crossing..


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 21, 2015)

Losing Cookie twice ;w; I feel so bad, especially since I had a user here hold her for the longest time until I cycled out 16 villagers...


----------



## butz (Jul 21, 2015)

Definitely learning about time traveling... It takes all the fun out of it. :c


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jul 21, 2015)

My biggest regret was TTing because I lost Julian!


----------



## Taj (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah, I agree with the time travelling, I lost Pietro that way. Also, Lucky is kinda being outclassed by Biskit. I probably should've kept a more diverses villager I had like Phoebe, instead of having 4 lazy villagers


----------



## Alien (Jul 21, 2015)

I'd probably say my biggest regret is not finding these forums earlier. I didn't learn about things like plot resetting quick enough (now Ankha who was my first obtained dreamie is in an awful spot), and most importantly resetting in the beginning to get a decent map. I lucked out with my map a little though since I've grown to like it a bit. Having a right side beach has always been a bit of a pet peeve of mine though.


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 21, 2015)

The fact that I somehow accidentally convinced Poppy and Willow to move in on the same day because I didn't know what I was doing. .-.
I miss Willow and she never even got to live in town. :c


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 22, 2015)

Putting the camp site near my house. It's not a big deal, just a slight annoyance.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 22, 2015)

Probably wasting so much time actually going to the ceremony's for the completion of my PWP's. I used to be slightly afraid of what would happen if I declined, especially considering that Isabelle would always tell me that she "already made the preparations." I kind of assumed that I'd be forced to go either way, so I never declined.

Now it feels GREAT too, especially since the only reason I ever go to my mayor desk is to set up or demolish a PWP. I'm never interested in silly ceremonies. Like, "Congratulations everyone! Mayor here gave up 100,000 of her bells for this project while nobody else gave a damn thing cuz everyone else in this town is a cheap and useless piece of crap! Thanks for all your hard work!!"


----------



## Espurr96 (Jul 22, 2015)

Planting a perfect fruit next to my tent when I first started. Once I got a house it was too close to it and the tree died.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 22, 2015)

Probably not playing the game for a certain period of time.  I missed one day and sort of slowly stopped playing.  Because of this, I lost Daisy.  I am still upset and it was last October when I lot her.  Thankfully she is at the end of the 16 villager cycle so I can soon get her back.


----------



## Classygirl (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a lot but letting a few villagers go and not being able to get them back where need them is a big one...also not just biting the bullet and letting go of a few I like but don't love...cycling mistakes trying to out unwanteds...undertaking the long task of putting certain animals together when done will start a fresh start over as it comes copy spare just to get that starter feel again as so much moving about and not playing as much until finish dreams and placement has made me take slight hiatus from game I love so much. But I started it can't go back, will finish that and start a fresh extra for a bit just to have that no seeking feeling the dream quest hopefully wil end soon. Gotta get myself to let Tiffany and Sprinkle go, Lolly and maybe sparrow too but he is a tough call so not sure. Also letting Ed and Winnie go hopefully I can get Victoria to come in after Sprinkle and find another place for Sparrow...just too much thinking about dreams but once it's done sure will be happy very happy...but I regret ever messing at all with my original town should've left it as was once was complete set up wise but had to get some dream loses back..now gotta move them sigh..Just too much engineering instead of old days of first start with no clue of trades ect, but will get a town like that to play after finish ones have been working so hard on finishing with dreams and all...And too much same day tt...yes.


----------



## jiny (Jul 22, 2015)

B





mitzi_crossing said:


> Another one would be restarting my town so many times. I wish I could just keep the same town for forever but I think I have some type of OCD or something where I want to start new/fresh like alllll the time  however I'm vowing to keep this town I have now though.



I do the same thing you do! Restart my town way too many times. I think I've restarted 10 times already. Maybe like 6, I don't really know. I just restarted and I'm vowing to keep the town I have now


----------



## ZzDreamerzZ (Jul 22, 2015)

Mine was when I went to my boyfriends town when he had just made it and I took his one perfect pear and went back to my town to make a perfect pear tree.... Hah little did I know I could only have my native fruit perfect peaches and that I had just screwed him over.


----------



## natakazam (Jul 22, 2015)

not resetting my map.


----------



## keandra86 (Jul 22, 2015)

Losing Punchy. I just lost him 2 weeks ago. I've had him since release day, and he was my bestie. I had gotten a bit lazy in my playtime and villager chatting, and he just up and moved! Heartbroken.

Also, the placement of my cafe. I know I was thinking beach front/ocean view when I placed it, but ew. I wish, ABSOLUTELY WISH, you could move PWPs like the cafe or the police station (another stupid placement).


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jul 23, 2015)

I regret building the 3rd bridge before getting all the bridge PWP requests. I just found out this week that I won't get the fairytale bridge request unless I don't have that 3rd bridge built. I'm going to have to demolish it, which can be tricky.


----------



## Aloha (Jul 23, 2015)

Biggest regret was where I placed the camp grounds.I placed it far in the upper right.I feel like now when a villager stays there,they have nothing good to see view wise. ;-;


----------



## cannolis (Jul 23, 2015)

Running so much in my town when I first started.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jul 23, 2015)

Not making an effort with landscaping until a year after first buying (by which point I had a lot of villagers I wanted to keep, so I had to work around them)


----------



## twisty (Jul 23, 2015)

I really regret the placement of my mayor's house. It's awkwardly set right next to the river, and doesn't leave enough room for me to build, well, anything around it. But I've had my town for over a year and love it too much to reset.. :c


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Yep. Time travelling. I was new to it and didnt realize that the amount of days forward and the amount of days backwards are two totally different things. I lost my precious Pecan in the process. Ive never made a TT mistake again after that!!! I was devastated!


----------



## The cub servant (Jul 23, 2015)

Well... I have a lot of regrets.

1). Letting go of Sally.
2). EATING my first perfect pear.
3). Putting all of my "can't-be-removed"-pwps in horrible spot.
4). Using coffee guides. It does feel quite better when you get all orders right without using it.


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Aug 24, 2015)

I placed some pwps in bad places, also i regret my town name. ;-;


----------



## Mick (Aug 24, 2015)

Not placing the police station between my town hall and the cliff.

---

EDIT: Actually, the person above bumped this month-old thread. Whoops. Why would you do that? D:


----------



## TwilightDragon (Aug 24, 2015)

My biggest regret was putting a fake birthday in for the mayor ;-;


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 24, 2015)

Time traveling and accidentally getting Flora in boxes. I was so upset and just downright depressed for weeks.


----------



## koaluna (Aug 24, 2015)

I regret the map I chose for both towns :/ & my town name, wish I hadn't pick the name of a street


----------



## effys (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't think I have any regrets yet. I don't cheat or manipulate the game in any way. It makes it 1000% more fun and even a little harder


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 24, 2015)

1.) Not planning out my town, I have done so much and would hate to reset.
2.) Playing more often so that way dreamies didn't move.

--

Basically just those two regrets atm.


----------



## Beans (Aug 24, 2015)

TTing! I used to do it ALOT in my older towns.Yeah, it made the game easier but looking back now, it ruined my gameplay. Thats why I started a new town last week [:


----------



## Kess (Aug 25, 2015)

I think that I looked up too much about it on tumblr and knew too much before I even got the game. I played too fast and didn't enjoy the little things. I also tted a lot. I would have never played the police station or the resetti center at all and I would place the cafe and campsite in different locations.


----------



## Misterwest (Aug 25, 2015)

When I started I knew nothing, so I literally just choose a random map set up so my beach split in a way that you cant get to half without a wet suit. And I named myself Kanye and the town Paris in reference to N***** in Paris because it was my favorite song at the time... and just so many more...


----------



## louise23 (Aug 25, 2015)

when i time traval so much that tia was in boxes


----------



## Mairen (Aug 25, 2015)

I think my biggest regret is discovering the concept of time travel. It's a blessing and a curse to me. It completely changed the way I see and play the game now, and sometimes I wish I could go back and forget all about it.


----------



## Kekky (Aug 25, 2015)

Losing Marshal to my friend's town. Then Vesta. Then Moe.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 25, 2015)

tbh I was rushing it sooooo much when I made my town because I was so excited to play... I'm glad I reset once because I didn't use a guide and my mayor's face was ugly af in the first try haha )x
but i really didn't think about villagers, the map or anything!! I love my town but it would have been easier if I had just thought about it a little :>


----------



## pafupafu (Aug 25, 2015)

this actually happened a few weeks ago, my 3ds battery died or something so the date/time was reset to January 1st, 2011. somehow. anyways when I fixed it the game somehow went to 2016 and not 2015, and I could've avoided pulling weeds and and all that if I just read what Isabelle was telling me before I started the game. luckily nothing bad happened and nobody moved, but I'm still angry at myself for bein' such a knucklehead.


----------



## sternis (Aug 25, 2015)

Timetraveling too much and losing villagers I like, not plot reseting.
And letting Chief go. (Luckily I traded with someone, so I'm going to get him back.) I didn't think that a fictional animal could actually make me sad, lol.


----------



## RainCrossing (Aug 25, 2015)

Where I placed my house


----------

